# Warre hive roof



## Wolfster (Aug 5, 2013)

Can anyone give an explanation to the Warre hive roof? 
In the book Beekeeping for all, page 47 the roof is explained for construction.
http://thebeespace.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/beekeeping_for_all.pdf

The design has a quilt box to hold the straw/saw dust etc. Then the roof sits on that with a board attached completely. Does this board not prevent the flow of air and thus reduce the escape of heat? I was under the impression that the sawdust controlled the escape of air as an insulator and a top board was no longer needed.

Or is the top board to act as in a Lang hive but the insulation below simply to absorb condensation?


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Wolfster said:


> .Or is the top board to act as in a Lang hive but the insulation below simply to absorb condensation?


Yes, it buffers both warmth and moisture. The roof is really a good design. (Except for moving hives. But that is not a problem for the small scale beekeeper.)


----------

